# Herf Atlanta - Ole Stogie



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Saturday Oct. 11th, 4pm-???

Where: Ole Stogie & Sons 
1124 Lawrenceville Hwy, Lawrenceville, Ga. 
About 2 miles north of Sugarloaf Parkway on Lawrenceville Hwy.

Box pass, Poker Tourney, & Darts are some of the things that will be going on... 

Byob... 

More info as it comes available...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. I'll put it on the calendar...but no promises until I check with my Event Coordinator


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I knoiw the feeling believe me...


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Dammit...this is going to be tough to pull off with the wife. The next day about 8 of us are doing a rolling herf to Biloxi for a few days. I'm not sure I've got the horsepower to pull this one off. If I do, I'll be a legend in my own mind.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

krisko said:


> Dammit...this is going to be tough to pull off with the wife. The next day about 8 of us are doing a rolling herf to Biloxi for a few days. I'm not sure I've got the horsepower to pull this one off. If I do, I'll be a legend in my own mind.


To quote the guy from the Waterboy...

"You Can Do It!!!" :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> To quote the guy from the Waterboy...
> 
> "You Can Do It!!!" :ss


Here you go


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I was hoping to see one on the north side but I think I will make an effort to attend anyway. It may require a hotel stay.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I was hoping to see one on the north side but I think I will make an effort to attend anyway. It may require a hotel stay.


This is located Northside of Atlanta, just fairly far North


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah you are right. I meant the I-75 kind of north.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Yeah you are right. I meant the I-75 kind of north.


Ah that wold work better for me as well, where are you located?


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry guys... 
As soon as Wiseash gets his store open in the Cobb area I'm sure we'll be having one out that way...


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

A little over an hour north of you. 

I have never been to one so how long should I expect it to last? That will be the factor in getting a room or not.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

aracos said:


> Sorry guys...
> As soon as Wiseash gets his store open in the Cobb area I'm sure we'll be having one out that way...


Hey I am not complaining. I am just glad there is one in driving distance on the horizon. I have been impatiently waiting. Now I just hope I can attend.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rolando said:


> A little over an hour north of you.
> 
> I have never been to one so how long should I expect it to last? That will be the factor in getting a room or not.


They can go late but it is really up to you how long you stay. The last one I got home at 2am but that was cause I got there late.

And Lonnie make no apologies for location as you have driven qite a ways for other herfs:tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> They can go late but it is really up to you how long you stay. The last one I got home at 2am but that was cause I got there late.
> 
> And Lonnie make no apologies for location as you have driven qite a ways for other herfs:tu


Probably anything much past 10p and I will want a room. I might just get one to be on the safe side since I don't know exactly what to expect. I may hate all of you and want to leave at 4:15. Kidding of course.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Probably anything much past 10p and I will want a room. I might just get one to be on the safe side since I don't know exactly what to expect. I may hate all of you and want to leave at 4:15. Kidding of course.


I'll try and not to show up till 4;20, so that won't happen... :ss
We do our best not to scare folk off, at least not untill later in the evening...


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Rolando said:


> A little over an hour north of you.
> 
> I have never been to one so how long should I expect it to last? That will be the factor in getting a room or not.


Hmm, you may want to check out Jims annv. party... 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=176320

It's in Alpharetta on the 20th...


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

aracos said:


> Hmm, you may want to check out Jims annv. party...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=176320
> 
> It's in Alpharetta on the 20th...


Didn't see that one. Let me see if I can work that in... this is a crazy busy month for me.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Will there be a buy-in for the poker tourney? And if so, how much? Other than patronizing the establishment will there be any other costs?

I have already told the wife that unless something comes up I plan to go. The alpharetta one is really iffy so I am not planning on it right now.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Will there be a buy-in for the poker tourney? And if so, how much? Other than patronizing the establishment will there be any other costs?
> 
> I have already told the wife that unless something comes up I plan to go. The alpharetta one is really iffy so I am not planning on it right now.


We're still working on the ins & outs of the poker tourney... 
We were thinking about a donation for those who want to... 
But either way there will be a prize for the winner... :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Make it something nice for first place because I don't want to bring something junky home. :SM


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Anything new on this?


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Was supposed to sit down with Ed and work things out this weekend, but other things got in the way. I should have more info in a day or two on the Poker tourney... 

We will also be having a box pass for anyone who wants to participate.... 
We'll start with 10-15 sticks in the box, you can take 3-4 and replace them with comprable sticks...


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the average price of the box pass cigars normally?


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Rolando said:


> What is the average price of the box pass cigars normally?


There will be stuff in there from the $3 range upto the $10 range...


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Not if it is one of those Calibre Madero Anejo-Hemi ESX Limitado Especiale Reservas, then you trade Rarity for Rarity in a Box Pass.!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Not if it is one of those Calibre Madero Anejo-Hemi ESX Limitado Especiale Reservas, then you trade Rarity for Rarity in a Box Pass.!


Eh I have too many of those


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

OK some updates... 

Poker Tourney will start at 5pm and will be ongoing till about 8pm when the final table will be set... There will be a 2 stick donation for buy-ins, if you bust out and there is a chair available you can re-buy-in up to about 7pm... 
There will be a raffle, and possibly a rep or two in attendance... 
There will food (probably chili) soft drinks and snacks provided. There isn't alot of refrigerator space so bring your own cooler if your byob'ing... 
If you have any questions please feel free to pm me...


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Stinky Ashtrays will be there.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Update:

We've had several companies say they will send some stuff for the Herf... From a 5'er for the raffle to a couple of bundles for everyone to try out and the extra going to the Troops... :ss:cb:tu:bl


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Defenitely looking forward for this. I've got a lot of stuff I need to get done for school this week, hence why I'm still up at 4 in the morning. It'll be well deserved to have a few smokes and attend my first herf.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you there Thetpi825... 

4 Days to go... 

Who else is going to make it???


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

2 Days... 

Herf, Herf, Herf...........


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

ONE and a WAKE-UP


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

A Wake-UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Today is the Day...
From 4pm-????


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am probably not going to be able to make it, sorry guys


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who made it out... 
Great poker game & good company...


----------

